# Heroin? Cocaine?



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 4, 2017)

There is a bottle I am interested on bidding on. It is full of its original contents-- just a little, simple vial with a paper label. Label says it's harmless. 
The contents, though, are round, thick white pills that look like heroin or morphine, and if not either of those then cocaine. It's a headache cure. Yes, it says cure. 

Just curious if you guys think it's morphine, heroin, or cocaine? Would it even be legal to own when it's 110 years old?


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 6, 2017)

It could have a tiny bit of one of those in it (most often opium).  However, most of the headache cures I have seen sold in labeled vials were homeopathic medicines and they were usually free of such narcotics.  I've seen bottles with labels indicating contents of opium or heroin that were still full for sale in various venues; technically it might be illegal but I don't think the police are looking for people that have such stuff...


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you, Nh Pharm.


----------

